

Marketing Lessons From The US Election - twampss
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/marketing-lesso.html

======
lsc
I really enjoyed that article... he put in to words many things that I feel
are true about marketing. (of course, he also seems to be assuming that Obama
has won, and it's not over yet.)

"marketing is tribal" - seems key to me. Of course, I set out to create a
product that I would want to use, so obviously, I am going to try to sell it
to my tribe. But yeah. "cool" only applies within a tribe. It has been obvious
that if I want to sell to corporations (that is, executive decision makers) I
will need to get a sales person who knows how to handle that tribe.

